# Router table for Ridgid 2200



## zarafanm (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
Thanks,
Walter


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rockler makes a decent MDF table top for $120 on Amazon. It is larger and doesn't have a plate, but you can buy an undrilled plate, or check to see if Rockler has one predrilled that would work with your router. Rockler makes a stand for it for $130, but I've seen similar stands cheaper. The table has a laminate top. I've been using one like this for a long time. And of course, you can always find a stand at 

Grizzly makes a similar top with a stand and fence for $214. Listing doesn't say, but it looks like it includes a plate--but double check on that. The stand is pretty cheapo held together with nuts and bolts. 

Harbor freight has steel stands similar to the Grizzly stand for about $40, but there are all kinds of pre made carts you could use instead.

I understand about time constraints.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a nice looking router,and does have the capability of adjusting it from the top of the table. Like Tom suggests check and see if you can get a blank plate that you can drill yourself. I had the Rockler table as the first stand alone table and it was a very stout table,served me well. When you mount your router be sure to remove the clear base plate and bolt the metal router base to the plate on the table. The extra 1/4" in height will be appreciated when you use it. Mine had a aluminum plate with a removable plastic insert. https://www.rockler.com/rockler-high-pressure-laminate-router-table-fence-stand-and-phenolic-plate
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Walter. My suggestion is a bit different but have you searched and considered making your own table? There are plenty of good plans out there and some are free. It would allow you to create the table you want and need.


----------



## zarafanm (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, Tom. I had not looked at Rockler but will check them out.


----------



## zarafanm (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks, Steve, for your quick reply. I am pretty new to all this and need to make a bunch of kitchen cabinet door frames to hold glass.


----------



## zarafanm (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks, Herb, for the advice. I am just getting started and hope to avoid as many "learning experiences" as possible. I have already reached my quota.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Walter and welcome. In years gone by most pre-drilled plates fit Porter Cable, Bosch, and maybe DeWalt. Most other routers had to be done by you. Since PC got sold their quality and market share has dropped so I'm not sure which brands and models are preferred now. I had to do all my own because I like Hitachi routers. Most of us just use the black phenolic plastic base plate as a drilling guide and use a guide bushing in it with a centering pin to line it all up. It's possible that the 2200 has a pattern shared by another router as some do but I wouldn't know and the only way you would is to have that base plate and see if it lines up with a pre-drilled plate. Lee Valley sells at least one that fits a lot of routers but of course it looks like a block of Swiss cheese too.

Here is a link to some threads that you may find helpful if you need to drill your own. https://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/55889-how-table-top-routing.html


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I would also suggest making your own table. You can make it as simple or as complex as you want. There are tons of great ideas on this forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

While I understand about not taking time, I also think you could make a table top in less than 3 hours. Then buy a fence, or make your own. Order a stand or pick one up at Harbor Freight if one is near. 

It takes me four hours or so to get to Rockler's store. If you make the top with two layers, 3/4 MDF on the bottom, 1/2 on the top layer, you can cut the exact size opening in the top for a plate, then an inch smaller for the bottom layer, pre-drill for screws up through the mdf and screw and glue the bottom to the top layer. Kreg makes leveling screws you can attach under the table at the edge of the mdf that will allow you to level the plate with the top. Rockler's table just uses blunt tipped screws up thorugh the bottom for leveling the plate.

I like Rockler's fence and have used it for years. It's about $120. I have the Rockler metal table support, already mentioned, actually two, one for the router, the other for the sliding miter saw. 

Can't see any way to keep the cost much below $300 buying commercial and getting all of what you want, and more depending on what brand and model you choose. The bench top tables are just too small for general use, at least for me, especially when routing a longer piece that's much longer than the table itself. Its really easy to have the supported end flip up and ruin your cut.

If you still choose to buy, I suggest you up your budget to get a nice, full size setup. You'll be using it for many years. I'm sure there are many other brands, but I can only speak for the Rockler setup.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

zarafanm said:


> I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
> Thanks,
> Walter



Hi Walter...I have the Bosch 1181 table and have used it with the 1/2" Ridgid that came with fixed and plunge base. I don't recall that I had to drill holes for the Ridgid. I did need to drill for the Triton that is in the 1181 now.

The 1181 is a good table with lots of nice features...starting pin, sliding fence faces for adjusting the gap to "match" the bit, dust collection in the fence, offset fence faces for jointing an edge of a board, router power controlled by front switch (plug the router into the back of the switch for power). It also has a pocket for wrench and insert rings and bit holders on the left side. eReplacements.com has lots of parts for the 1181. This table also has a good leveling plate...works like a champ. Amazon has it for $229...

What I don't like about it is that it is plastic and amplifies the sound some. Also, the aluminum top will leave black marks on your workpiece if you don't wax the top from time to time (depends on your usage).

Bosch also has the "cheaper" (but not by much) 1171 but I think it's a bit smaller.

Having said all this, when I needed to route something and couldn't get to the 1181 (buried), I took a 2x2 piece of 3/4" ply, cut a hole in the middle and screwed the Ridgid in from the bottom. Clamped a nice straight 2x4 for a fence. Yup...plain ole 3/4" wood screws and in 10 minutes I was up and running...across a couple of horses...


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

zarafanm said:


> I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
> Thanks,
> Walter



Walter,

Am not sure about the aluminum plates Rockler sells, but their phenolic ones have 4 different predrilled options for specific routers. Check their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

zarafanm said:


> I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
> Thanks,
> Walter


Ridgid appears to have mimicked the Bosch 1617 - if that is a 3.5” motor diameter, you can get a proper lift from Jessem that will make table work a breeze. Jessem makes a model for the Ridgid 2200 I’m sure. Just be sure to get the insert size so you can either build or modify to install. Here is my Bosch table w/ modified Jessem lift (plate was trimmed 1/16” on all sides to fit the table cavity). I love it!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

qulevrius said:


> Walter,
> 
> Am not sure about the aluminum plates Rockler sells, but their phenolic ones have 4 different predrilled options for specific routers. Check their website.
> 
> ...


I think they also have a blank plate.

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-aluminum-pro-router-plates

HErb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

zarafanm said:


> I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
> Thanks,
> Walter


You are a cabinet maker, a router table cabinet is the same thing. A box with a door on it and shelves,or drawers in it. The top is similar to a counter top, infact P-Lam makes an excellent top covering.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

zarafanm said:


> I have a Ridgid 2200 and would like to buy a table in the $200 range. Looking at Bosch. My router does not figure on the list of those for which the provided plate will work (although they claim the table is "universal"). I understand that I can drill holes to accommodate my router. Has anybody ever been down this route? Or have you found another table that works with the 2200 without having to drill? And yes, I know, I could also build my own table but I'm up to my gills in projects right now and would rather spend money than DIY. Isn't money the ultimate power tool?
> Thanks,
> Walter


build your own...
we have some more browsing for ya...

*ROUTER TABLES*​there's more here *at this link* on RT's than you'll be able to digest at one sit down (or many)... Ohhhhhh, so many ways and choices...


----------

